# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր >  Կարո՞ղ է արդյոք Մարդու և բնության միջև հակասություն լինել

## Արամ

Այս թեման ստեղծելու մասին մոտս միտք առաջացավ երբ աշխարհագրության ժամին դասատուն ասեց, որ Մարդը հակասում է բնությանը, ճիշտ է մենք շատ ետ ժամին բանավիճեցինք,հիմա կցանկայանի լսել ձեզ: Արդյոք մարդը կարող է հակասել բնությանը? ր ուրիշ նմանատիպ հարցեր: :Wink:

----------


## Սամվել

> Այս թեման ստեղծելու մասին մոտս միտք առաջացավ երբ աշխարհագրության ժամին դասատուն ասեց, որ Մարդը հակասում է բնությանը, ճիշտ է մենք շատ ետ ժամին բանավիճեցինք,հիմա կցանկայանի լսել ձեզ: Արդյոք մարդը կարող է հակասել բնությանը? ր ուրիշ նմանատիպ հարցեր:


Հա բա ինչա անում …
Օզոնի շերտի քայքայում…
Ռադիոակտիվ թափոններ…
ԱՆտառահատումներ…
Կենդանիների ոչնչացում…
և այլն և այլն և այլն  :Sad:  :Xeloq:

----------


## nanar

Ինչպես նշեց Սամվելը այո հակասում է և դու լավ յուրացնելով այդ թեման ինքտ ել կհասկանաս,որ մարդու և բնության միջև իրոք կա հակասություն.

----------


## Արամ

Ախր ինչպես կարող է մարդու և բնության միջև հակասություն լինել երբ մարդը ու բնությունը ՆՈՒՅՆՆ են

----------


## Սամվել

> Ախր ինչպես կարող է մարդու և բնության միջև հակասություն լինել երբ մարդը ու բնությունը ՆՈՒՅՆՆ են


 :Think:  Ավելի ճիշտ կա հակասություն մարդու գործունեության և բնության ներդաշնակության միջև  :Think: …այսինքն դարերի ընթացքում մարդը փորձելա բնությունը իրան հարմարեցնի ինչի արդյունքում բավականին փոխվելա բիոսֆերան …որւը հաստատ դեպի լավը չի տանում  :Wink: 
Հ.Գ. հիմա դրա մասին ռեֆերատ եմ գրում որ պրծնեմ որոշ բաներ կտեղադրեմ  :Wink:

----------


## Արամ

> Ավելի ճիշտ կա հակասություն մարդու գործունեության և բնության ներդաշնակության միջև …այսինքն դարերի ընթացքում մարդը փորձելա բնությունը իրան հարմարեցնի ինչի արդյունքում բավականին փոխվելա բիոսֆերան …որւը հաստատ դեպի լավը չի տանում 
> Հ.Գ. հիմա դրա մասին ռեֆերատ եմ գրում որ պրծնեմ որոշ բաներ կտեղադրեմ


ԱՍտված մեզ ստեծեց այնպիսին ինչպիսին ինքն է, ստեղծեց բնությունը, որ այնպիսինն է ինչպիսին մարդուն պետք է: :Wink:  Դրա համար ինչքան էլ վնաս տա մեկա ետ վնասի տեղը նորից կպակվի, օրինակ եթե ձեռքտ ճղում ես 1-2 օր հետո այն վերք է դառնում 3-4 օր հետո արդեն վերքն է պոկվում, ու մնում է սպի որի վրա բայց նոր մաշկ է աճում :Wink:

----------


## Սամվել

> ԱՍտված մեզ ստեծեց այնպիսին ինչպիսին ինքն է, ստեղծեց բնությունը, որ այնպիսինն է ինչպիսին մարդուն պետք է: Դրա համար ինչքան էլ վնաս տա մեկա ետ վնասի տեղը նորից կպակվի, օրինակ եթե ձեռքտ ճղում ես 1-2 օր հետո այն վերք է դառնում 3-4 օր հետո արդեն վերքն է պոկվում, ու մնում է սպի որի վրա բայց նոր մաշկ է աճում


Իսկ ասենք երբ մի հատ անտառ են խուզում ու տեղը ասֆալտապատում են ու վրան քաղաք սարքում տեղը ի՞նչա գալիս  :Wink:

----------


## Արամ

> Իսկ ասենք երբ մի հատ անտառ են խուզում ու տեղը ասֆալտապատում են ու վրան քաղաք սարքում տեղը ի՞նչա գալիս


տեղը չի գալիս է, որիշ տեղ օրինակ օվկյանոսի մակարդակնա իջնում, ու ետ վախտ ասենք կղզին դառնումա թերակղզի որ դրա վրա սկսում են ծառեր աճել: :Wink:

----------


## Սամվել

> տեղը չի գալիս է, որիշ տեղ օրինակ օվկյանոսի մակարդակնա իջնում, ու ետ վախտ ասենք կղզին դառնումա թերակղզի որ դրա վրա սկսում են ծառեր աճել:


Էտ որտեղ ես տենց բան լսել  :LOL: 
լավ մի հատ ուրիշ օրինակ բերեմ…
Մարդու  կողմից նավթային ռեսուրսների չափից շատ արագ սպառման հետևանքով հաշվարկածա որ մի 50 տարի անց դրանք սպառվելու են…դրան ինչ կասես :Wink:

----------


## Արամ

Սամ ջան կոնկրետ ես դեռ շատ քիչ գիտելիքներ ունեմ, ուղղակի կարամ ասեմ, կապրենք կտենանք ինչ կլինի :LOL:   Ուղղակի դե ես քեզ ասում հիշի որ խեսքի մի 50 տարի հետո կամ էլ ավելի շուտ ուրիշ նաֆթային հանք կգտնենք համուզված եմ:

----------


## Սամվել

> Սամ ջան կոնկրետ ես դեռ շատ քիչ գիտելիքներ ունեմ, ուղղակի կարամ ասեմ, կապրենք կտենանք ինչ կլինի  Ուղղակի դե ես քեզ ասում հիշի որ խեսքի մի 50 տարի հետո կամ էլ ավելի շուտ ուրիշ նաֆթային հանք կգտնենք համուզված եմ:


Խոսք ինչոր կոնկրետ հանքի մսին չի այլ ընդհանրապես երկրի պաշարների մասին  :Cool: 
Հասկանում էս բնությունը ունի ինքնավերականգնաման համակարգեր բայց դրանք շատ ավելի դանդաղ են գործում /համենայն դեպս հիմա/ քան մարդու կողմից աղտոտվածության մեծաման արագությունն է  :Xeloq:

----------


## Արամ

> Խոսք ինչոր կոնկրետ հանքի մսին չի այլ ընդհանրապես երկրի պաշարների մասին 
> Հասկանում էս բնությունը ունի ինքնավերականգնաման համակարգեր բայց դրանք շատ ավելի դանդաղ են գործում /համենայն դեպս հիմա/ քան մարդու կողմից աղտոտվածության մեծաման արագությունն է


Սամ ջան բնության միջև կապ կա այսինքն, եթե մարդը ինչքան օգտագործի այնքան կվերականնգնվի նու համենայնդեպս ես տենց եմ կարծում :Blush:

----------


## Սամվել

> Սամ ջան բնության միջև կապ կա այսինքն, եթե մարդը ինչքան օգտագործի այնքան կվերականնգնվի նու համենայնդեպս ես տենց եմ կարծում


Չէ Արամ ջան իրականում բավականին լուրջ հետազոտությունները ցույց են տվել որ ամեն ինչ այդքան էլ իդելական ու հեքիաթային չի, դրա համար էլ ամբողջ աշխարհը հիմա այդ հարցերովա զբաղված  :Wink:

----------


## Արամ

> Չէ Արամ ջան իրականում բավականին լուրջ հետազոտությունները ցույց են տվել որ ամեն ինչ այդքան էլ իդելական ու հեքիաթային չի, դրա համար էլ ամբողջ աշխարհը հիմա այդ հարցերովա զբաղված


Եթե աստված ստեղծեց մեզ չի թողնի որպեսզի մենք վերանանք: :Tongue:

----------


## Սամվել

> Եթե աստված ստեղծեց մեզ չի թողնի որպեսզի մենք վերանանք:


Բայց դե սխալա մեր սխալները ուղղելու և շտկելու փոխարեն հույսներս Աստծո վրա դնելը  :Wink:

----------


## Արամ

> Բայց դե սխալա մեր սխալները ուղղելու և շտկելու փոխարեն հույսներս Աստծո վրա դնելը


Մեր հույսը Աստծու վրա չի ետի ես ուղղակի էի ասում, իսկ նավթի պահով ել մտածեցի, այդ ժամանակ կսկսեն պատրաստել արհեսատական նավԹ :Tongue:

----------


## Armushik

Չգիտեմ մարդն ու բնությունը հակասում են իրար, թե ոչ, բայց ասում են, որ մարդն օտարված է բնությունից (հատկապես քաղաքաբնակ մարդը): Ամեն դեպքում մարդն արարչության թագն ու պսակն է, և ամեն ինչ երկրիս երեսին ստեղծված է նրա համար

----------


## Արամ

> Չգիտեմ մարդն ու բնությունը հակասում են իրար, թե ոչ, բայց ասում են, որ մարդն օտարված է բնությունից (հատկապես քաղաքաբնակ մարդը): Ամեն դեպքում մարդն արարչության թագն ու պսակն է, և ամեն ինչ երկրիս երեսին ստեղծված է նրա համար


Ճիշտ նկատեցիր` :Wink:

----------


## նախշուն

*Մարդու, ձիու և բնության ներդաշնակման օր~ ~ մտավոր և ֆիզիկական խնդիրներ ունեցող երեխաներ:~* 




ՙԿենտավր՚ Հիպոթերապիայի և ձիասպորտի ասոցիացիան

*Հրավիրում է Բոլորին, Բոլորին, Բոլորին!!!
*
Մասնակցել ՙԿենտավրի՚, որն *է. մարդու, ձիու և բնության ներդաշնակության օրվան:*

*Կենտավրի տոնը կկայանա կիրակի օրը,* 
*2008 թվականի նոյեմբերի 9ին,* 
*Աշտարակի Ուշի գյուղում գտնվող ՙԶատիկ՚ ձիավարության ակումբում։* 


Հայաստանի այս հնագույն գյուղերից մեկում մենք՝ ՙԿենտավր՚ հասարակական կազմակերպությունը կիրառում ենք հիպոթերապիա մտավոր և ֆիզիկական խնդիրներ ունեցող երեխաների հետ։ Այդ մասին մանրամասն կարող եք տեղեկանալ այստեղ. 

http://www.hetq.am/arm/society/8435/
http://www.hetq.am/arm/photostory/1050/1/



*Այդ օրը դուք կարող եք.*
Շփվել մեր ձիերի հետ /նրանք ինն են, ներառյալ երեք մտրուկ/, կերակրել նրանց շաքարով, խնձորով և գազարով։ 
Զիավարել։
Շփվել մեր երեխաների հետ, որոնք ձեզ կպատմեն ձիերի և հիպոթերապիայի մասին։
Լսել լավ երաժշտություն կրակի մոտ մեր հատուկ հյուրեր ՌԵԻՆԿԱՐՆԱՑԻԱ ռոք խմբի կատարմամբ!!!
Շնչել Արագած և Արայի լեռներից եկող անսահմանափակ քանակությամբ թարմ օդ։
Հիանալ Արայի լեռով մոտիկից։
Ծիծաղել, պարել, պարզապես շփվել միմյանց հետ և շատ այլ բաներ։
*:)**Ուտելիք*ը կլինի ամբողջովին բուսական։ Սեղանին կլինի սանգրիա /գինի մրգերով/։ Եթե որևէ մեկը նախընտրում է այլ խմիչքներ, հագիստ կարող եք դրանք բերել ձեզ հետ։

*Ինչպես հասնել.* Նոյեմբերի 9–ին առավոտյան ժամը 11.00–ին ՙՀայաստան՚ հանրախանութի մոտ ձեզ կսպասի մեծ ավտոբուս, որը կտեղափոխի ձեզ Ուշի և երեկոյան ժամը 7-8.00 –ին հետ կբերի Երևան։ Հետադարձ տոմսն արժե 1000 դրամ /երեխաները կերթևեկեն անվճար/։

*Դրես քոդ*. Տաք հագուստ, կուրտկաներ, գլխարկներ մինչև սանգրիայի առաջին բաժակը :Wink: 

*Ուշադրություն*. Քանի որ տոնը բարեգործական է, սեղանին դրված կլինի տուփ, որտեղ դուք կարող եք դնել այնքան դրամ, որքան կցանկանաք /եթե դրամ կամ ցանկություն չունեք, մի վհատվեք, միևնույնն է, դուք ցանկալի հյուր եք մեզ մոտJ/։ *Հավաքված ողջ հասույթը կհատկացվի հիպոթերապիայի կարիքներին*։

Հատուկ իմ ընկերների և բոլոր նրանց համար, ովքեր գիտեն, որ այդ օրը ես նաև նշում եմ ծննդյանս օրը. Խնդրում եմ, եկեք առանց նվերների, և այն գումարը, որը պատրաստվում էիք ծախսել նվերի վրա, դրեք տուփի մեջ երեխաների համար։

Եթե ցանկանում եք ձեզ հետ բերել ընկերներին, բարեկամներին ու ծանոթներին, հանգիստ բերեք. մենք բոլորի համար տեղ ունենք։

*Կոնտակտներ*. Տոնին մասնակցել ցանկացողները կարող են գրել ինձ՝ Հասմիկին այս էլեկտրոնային հասցեով կամ զանգահարել *093 21 07 48* համարին։ Հաստատեք ձեր մասնակցությունը մինչև նոյեմբերի 7–ը, որպեսզի հասցնենք տրանսպորտ կազմակերպել բոլորի համար։
*Անհամբեր սպասում ենք ձեզ մեզ մոտ!
Հասմիկ*

----------


## Elmo

> Այս թեման ստեղծելու մասին մոտս միտք առաջացավ երբ աշխարհագրության ժամին դասատուն ասեց, որ Մարդը հակասում է բնությանը, ճիշտ է մենք շատ ետ ժամին բանավիճեցինք,հիմա կցանկայանի լսել ձեզ: Արդյոք մարդը կարող է հակասել բնությանը? ր ուրիշ նմանատիպ հարցեր:


Մարդու ու բնության մեջ հակասություն չկա: Պարզապես մարդը *չ*ադապտացվող կենդանի է: Երևի միակը, որը չի հարմարվում շրջակա միջավայրին, այլ միջավայրն է հարմարացնում իրան: Էդ էլ ինտելլեկտի խերն ա: Դրա պատճառով էլ խախտում ա բնության բնականոն բալանսը: Բայց, եթե էդ խախտումները շատ մեծ չեն, բնությունը բալանսի ա բերում ամեն ինչ: Ստեղ մենակ պետք ա հետևել որ չափից դուրս անհամություներ չանի մարդը, թե չէ բնությունը մարդկությանը կվերացնի բալանսի գալու համար: Հա հենց ուղիղ իմաստով կվերացնի:

----------


## նախշուն

*Էկզոտիկ խրտվիլակների ցուցահանդես*
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HI4Nj9916HE*

Այն ինչին ականատես եղա, դուրս էր մարդ-բնություն ՆԵՐԴԱՇՆԱԿՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԻՑ.Այս դժբախտ կենդանիները դարձել են մարդու համար զվարճանքի, խրախճանքի աղբյուր, գումար ներդնելու լավ միջոց:

Մարդիկ, դադարե'ք օգտագործել ուրիշ էակների կյանքը, ազատությունը:
Մի' հաճախեք նման զվարճատեղի-բանտանոցներ, որտեղ կենդանին կորցնում է իր կենդանությունը և վերածվում մի խեղճ ու կրակ, անկենդան ԽՐՏՎԻԼԱԿԻ.

 
Ու հիմա այնտեղ մենակության, ստրկության , դաժանության մեջ հանգչում են մեր սկյուռիկները, նապաստակները, օձերն ու թռչունները, կոկորդիլոսը իր նեղ ու կեղտոտ լոգարանում, իրենք կորցրել են երբեմնի նրանց պարգևած Կյանքն ու Ազատությունը:


Կատարենք մեր ներդրումը:

Դադարենք այցելել նման հաստատություններ և զվարճանալ մեր այդքան սիրելի բարեկամների ողբերգությամբ~

----------


## Rhayader

> Այս թեման ստեղծելու մասին մոտս միտք առաջացավ երբ աշխարհագրության ժամին դասատուն ասեց, որ Մարդը հակասում է բնությանը, ճիշտ է մենք շատ ետ ժամին բանավիճեցինք,հիմա կցանկայանի լսել ձեզ: Արդյոք մարդը կարող է հակասել բնությանը? ր ուրիշ նմանատիպ հարցեր:


Եթե համարում ես, որ քո աջ ոտքի բութ մատը կարող է քեզ հակասել, ապա մարդն էլ կարող է բնությանը հակասել:
Ինչևէ, ես հակված եմ համարել, որ ոչ:

----------


## Grieg

> *Էկզոտիկ խրտվիլակների ցուցահանդես*
> 
> Այն ինչին ականատես եղա, դուրս էր մարդ-բնություն ՆԵՐԴԱՇՆԱԿՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԻՑ.Այս դժբախտ կենդանիները դարձել են մարդու համար զվարճանքի, խրախճանքի աղբյուր, գումար ներդնելու լավ միջոց:


Նախշունը երևի այս հղումներ ուզում տեղադրել http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vp5c_Tr5gxI  :Smile:

----------


## Elmo

> Նախշունը երևի այս հղումներ ուզում տեղադրել http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vp5c_Tr5gxI


Ես էլ նայում եմ բան չեմ հասկանում: :LOL: 
ապրես

----------


## նախշուն

ուպս.....կներեք իրոք այլ լինկ էի ուղարկել..

----------


## Elmo

Ժողովուրդ հալա էս դմբո ձկանը նայեք http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RM9o4...ature=featured
գլուխը թափանցիկ ա:

----------


## Adriano

Այդ հակասությունները արհեստածին են, իսկ ընդհանուր առմամբ մարդը համարվում է բնության մասնիկը, իսկ մասը դժվար թե հակասության մեջ մտնի ամբողջի մեջ: Իսկ եթե արհեստածին ճանապարոհով ստեղծվի, ապա ինչպես ականատես ենք լինում, աշխարհում շատանում են բնական աղետները, հիվանդությունները: Վերացնելով ամբողջը մասը ինչպես կարող է գոյատևել? :Think:

----------

Ուլուանա (01.03.2009)

----------


## Jarre

Գրառումներից հասկացա, որ ոմանց կարծիքով բնությունը և մարդը մեկ են և հետևաբար իրար չեն կարող հակասել, իսկ մյուսների կարծիքով՝ լավ էլ հակասում են։  

Խնդրում եմ, ինձ սխալ մի հասկացեք, բայց կարծում եմ որ երկու տեսակետներն էլ ճիշտ են։  Իրո՛ք, մարդն ուն բնությունը իրարից անբաժանելի են, ուստի *պիտի որ* չհակասեին իրար։  Բայց փաստը մնում է փաստ, որ մարդ արարածը ոչ թե հակասում է բնությանը, այլ ավերում ու ոչնչացնում՝ ոչ թե չի գնահատում, այլ ավելի վատ՝ անարգում է։ Օրինակները շատ են՝ մթնոլորտի աղտոտում, անտառահատում, ծովերը և օվկիանոսները թումաքիմիական հեղուկների վերածելը..... իսկ մեր հայաստանում բնության և մարդու միությունը և իրար ոչ հակասելը երևում է առանց էտ էլ արդեն գոյություն չունեցող անտառները ոչնչացնելով և դրանց տեղը էլիտար մարդկանց համար էլիտար օբյեկներ սարքելով, քեֆերից հետո ամբողջ աղբը մեր սիրելի բնության գրկում թողնելով, նույնիսկ չհանգցնելով խորովածի կրակը, որը հաճախ հրդեհների պատճառ է դառնում։  Ով որ Հրազդանի կիրճին մոտ է ապրում տեսնում է թե ամառվա ընթացքում հենց Երևանում քանի անգամներ են նման հրդեհներ բռնկվում....

----------

Ուլուանա (01.03.2009)

----------

